# Long Ride to the Coast - Sat 28th May



## Flying Dodo (21 Apr 2011)

Yet another adventure, this time back to Dover. Starting from Hyde Park Corner at 8 am, late breakfast at Andy's in Rochester, pub lunch, followed by fish & chips on the shingle beach in Dover. 

95 miles or thereabouts, and not overally hilly (but you know I always say that). Getting back, you can either hop on the HS1 to St Pancras, or slower, dirtier trains are available to other destinations.

I'll sort out a gpx file in due course.

Chelsea aren't playing so Ian shouldn't have an excuse. Anyone else interested?


----------



## martint235 (21 Apr 2011)

I've been looking forward to this and you choose my birthday!  Have a good ride!

Sorry the original sounded more petulant than I meant it to. I really do hope you have a great ride, it should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Apr 2011)

*checks diary, play off dates, birthday, parties, dog-sitting*...

Sounds great to me...

What sort of class of women frequent these "dirtier trains"?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2011)

Count me in.... though I notice you already had..


----------



## StuAff (21 Apr 2011)

Sounds good. Capel le Ferne en route? Sadly won't be on this, will be somewhere in Cornwall on day one of the LeJOG. Rerun sometime hopefully, though.


----------



## frank9755 (21 Apr 2011)

Afraid I will be mountain biking in Wales!
Frank


----------



## zigzag (21 Apr 2011)

i'm sure you will have a great ride. i will be doing 600k audax in south west uk (maybe will see StuAff along the way?) that weekend


----------



## rb58 (22 Apr 2011)

A provisional 'yes' from me too, but will need to check diary proprely when I get back next week.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2011)

AAA2011.HS1OK	A faster ride in prospect.


----------



## HaloJ (22 Apr 2011)

Trying to work out return train ticket prices but I'm unsure where to catch the HS1 from. Am I correct in presuming that it'll be a ride to either Ashford or Ebbsfleet and then one of the International trains to Kings Cross?

Abs


----------



## frank9755 (22 Apr 2011)

I think so. But you want Ashford. If you go to Ebbsfleet you would be nearly home!


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Apr 2011)

The HS1 runs in slower mode from Dover, through Ashford, a bit faster up to Ebbsfleet then fast to St Pancras. You can get a normal train from Dover to Ashford to also pickup other HS1 trains on the same line.


----------



## User10571 (24 Apr 2011)

This is in my diary.

Will you be using The George in Shalmford Street as the pub stop?

That seemed to work better than crashing someone's wedding reception ....


----------



## Mista Preston (24 Apr 2011)

what sort of pace Adam....is this quick or conversational 

cheers Clive


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> what sort of pace Adam....is this quick or conversational
> 
> cheers Clive



Learn to speak quicker, Clive!
Happy Easter - no pinching your young uns' chocolate eggs!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> what sort of pace Adam....is this quick or conversational
> 
> cheers Clive



You will be fine Clive....


----------



## Becs (24 Apr 2011)

Potentially up for this one if the back ache goes away, guess I could always bail out halfway if I'm struggling . . .


----------



## martint235 (24 Apr 2011)

I've had a change of mind!! The new mind works better than the old one (not difficult) and I'm postponing my birthday by a day. Is anyone up for riding back?


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Apr 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> what sort of pace Adam....is this quick or conversational
> 
> cheers Clive




Don't worry Clive - we'll be taking it slow & steady. Not as fast as a hare, but not as slow as a tortoise.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2011)

martint235 said:


> I've had a change of mind!! The new mind works better than the old one (not difficult) and I'm postponing my birthday by a day. Is anyone up for riding back?



I've had a change of mind etc - anyone want a ticket from Dover...  Only joking Big M - your birthday means a lot of free drinks to us. 

Tip: Get a train back. Arm warmers optional.


----------



## Becs (24 Apr 2011)

Will the halfway pub be anywhere near a train station?


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 Apr 2011)

Yes it will - there'll be plenty of bail-out points. 

I haven't quite finalised the route, but it's likely to be the traditional (Shooters Hill) version of the FNRttC route to Whitstable, with a surprise turn thrown in at Chatham, plus a detour away from the centre of Gravesend, and then turning south-east before Faversham for a country pub lunch, then up onto the Downs on country roads towards Dover.


----------



## Becs (24 Apr 2011)

Excellent, then I'm a definite maybe! :-)


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> Excellent, then I'm a definite maybe! :-)



Sounds like a Champagne Supernova, again..


----------



## martint235 (24 Apr 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Yes it will - there'll be plenty of bail-out points.
> 
> (Shooters Hill)



Woohooo!!!


----------



## LouiseL (24 Apr 2011)

Hi,

I'd like to join you on this if I may but I've no idea what speed you guys normally ride at. If you can let me have a gpx of the route, if the pace is too hot for me I will at least be able to get there eventually in my own time. The distance is no problem. Fish & chips on the beach sounds lovely.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2011)

LouiseL said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to join you on this if I may but *I've no idea what speed you guys normally ride at*. If you can let me have a gpx of the route, if the pace is too hot for me I will at least be able to get there eventually in my own time. The distance is no problem. Fish & chips on the beach sounds lovely.



Ah, Louise, this is one of the 'Adam's* Amazing Adventures' (Series 2011) - you'll have no problems.

*Flying Dodo


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Apr 2011)

The likely route we'll take is shown here. It wiggles about a bit towards the end, because believe it or not, I have actually tried to avoid the most severe hills. The worst ends up at 10%, which is mild compared to some of the slopes out that way!


----------



## StuAff (25 Apr 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> The likely route we'll take is shown here. It wiggles about a bit towards the end, because believe it or not, I have actually tried to avoid the most severe hills. The worst ends up at 10%, which is mild compared to some of the slopes out that way!



Capel's not that bad- like Box Hill, it's a grind, but a pretty gentle one. You still might need a breather at the memorial though (and apart from being well worth a visit anyway, the views are fantastic).


----------



## CharlieB (26 Apr 2011)

May I join you, please, Adam?


----------



## redflightuk (26 Apr 2011)

Yes please Adam.


----------



## iZaP (26 Apr 2011)

Count me in


----------



## redjedi (26 Apr 2011)

Yes please Adam


----------



## rb58 (27 Apr 2011)

To confirm, I should be okay for this Adam. 
Cheers
Ross


----------



## Origamist (2 May 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## wanda2010 (2 May 2011)

Please may I tag along? Excellent torture distance in prep for the Dun Run 

(I just hope my friend doesn't want to birthday party that night!)


----------



## StuAff (2 May 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> Please may I tag along? Excellent torture distance in prep for the Dun Run




Warning: This route contains hills. They're worth the effort, though!


----------



## wanda2010 (2 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Warning: This route contains hills. They're worth the effort, though!




Nothing tried nothing done. I can't avoid hills for ever. I apologise in advance for any tantrums/swearing that could occur


----------



## StuAff (2 May 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> Nothing tried nothing done. I can't avoid hills for ever. I apologise in advance for any tantrums/swearing that could occur



Next Friday'll be a good start. Any swearing will be entirely understandable.


----------



## martint235 (2 May 2011)

Roughly what time do you expect us to get to Dover, Adam? Trying to work out what time I'll be home......


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 May 2011)

This one's filling up nicely. 

Anyway, as to the arrival time in Dover, I'd reckon between 5- 6 pm.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

Looks a nice little peleton growing for this.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 May 2011)

Me
Abs
Adrian
Becs (Maybe baby) ?
CharlieB
Clive ?
DavyWalnuts
GBS ?
User
Ian
iZap
John the Red
User10571
LouiseL ?
Luke
Martin Teef
MartinT
Martok - chaq ?
Matt
Ross
Wanda2010


----------



## CharlieB (3 May 2011)

Thank you, Adam. This is trying to get some miles in before the Norwich 100 on 4th June. Is anyone else doing it?


----------



## HaloJ (3 May 2011)

Count me in and Martok as a maybe, please.


----------



## rb58 (4 May 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Thank you, Adam. This is trying to get some miles in before the Norwich 100 on 4th June. *Is anyone else doing it?*



Probably.....


----------



## Origamist (4 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Me
> Adrian
> Becs (Maybe baby) ?
> CharlieB
> ...



And me!


----------



## gbs (4 May 2011)

I'm lurking!


----------



## LouiseL (7 May 2011)

I see there is a ? against my name. You can count me in as a definite please. Thanks very much. I'm already looking forward to this.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 May 2011)

Me
Abs
Adrian
Becs (Maybe baby) ?
CharlieB
Clive ?
DavyWalnuts
GBS the lurker?
User
Ian
iZap
John the Red
User10571
LouiseL (definitely)
Luke
Martin Teef
MartinT
Martok - chaq ? (that's Klingon for maybe)
Matt
Ross
Wanda2010



I'll be double checking the hills tomorrow to make sure User won't be suffering too much on his solitary gear.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Me
> Abs
> Adrian
> Becs (Maybe baby) ?
> ...



I'm sure he'll enjoy Capel le Ferne


----------



## martint235 (8 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Unfortunately I only consulted the diary rather than The Diary. Apparently I'm going to a friend's 50th.



And missing my 43rd???


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 May 2011)

An unfortunate oversight. Another time.





StuAff said:


> I'm sure he'll enjoy Capel le Ferne



In fact, we'll be approaching the north face of the Eiger Capel le Ferne from the easy side, as it's really not that steep. In other pleasing news, before then, there's a glorious stretch of road where basically you're going either on the flat or downhill with no turns for 10 miles. However, for anyone doing this, I recommend you make sure you've got some glasses - the Kent flies are enormous critters and there were huge swarms of them in places. When I got home from my recce today, my glasses looked like the bottom of a packet of Garibaldi biscuits due to all of the impacts.


----------



## Aperitif (8 May 2011)

I always thought there were no flies on you Adam, but your post takes the biscuit.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I always thought there were no flies on you Adam, but your post takes the biscuit.




Luckily, I did a Clinton and didn't inhale (no, not the other thing).


There'll be some minor tweaks to the route, so I'll post a revised link to the gpx file in due course.


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> An unfortunate oversight. Another time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Easy' side? I assume in comparison to coming back from Dover, that was steep (but rather nice as we were going down it!).


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

Looking at booking my train ticket. On HS1, do I have to catch a specific train? I'm looking at an off-peak single and can't see anything specifying I have to get a particular train but want to be sure.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

It will specify a time Martin, unless you get an 'Anytime' fare - which is sometimes only a few pees more expensive. Why aren't you riding back you lazy bones - you're only that age once in your life! And the drift into unconciousness later in the evening will be easier.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> It will specify a time Martin, unless you get an 'Anytime' fare - which is sometimes only a few pees more expensive. Why aren't you riding back you lazy bones - you're only that age once in your life! And the drift into unconciousness later in the evening will be easier.



It's my birthday, I'm getting a train back!! Can't decide whether to get HS1 or a normal train to Bromley South.

And believe me the drift into unconsciousness will be very easy that evening and for the subsequent five evenings of my birthweek!!!


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2011)

I'm getting a normal train back to Bromley South Martin.. and they sell beer on it too..


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Looking at booking my train ticket. On HS1, do I have to catch a specific train? I'm looking at an off-peak single and can't see anything specifying I have to get a particular train but want to be sure.



To be honest, time wise, you're better off getting the normal train to Bromley, once you factor in getting back south from St Pancras.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> No, you don't have to specifiy a train.  The High Speed supplement means you can go on any one.



Oh really? Why did I have to pay for an anytime ticket then - am I stupid?


Form an orderly queue people... be nice.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 May 2011)

Coz I'm probably wrong, and through the magic of the internet, I've altered what I've said!

(Although I was sure they didn't specify a time, so didn't have 2 lots of fares when buying in advance)


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Coz I'm probably wrong, and through the magic of the internet, I've altered what I've said!
> 
> (Although I was sure they didn't specify a time, so didn't have 2 lots of fares when buying in advance)



Actually, Martin's probably better off getting a normal train back to Bromley, by the time he's factored in the getting back South from St Pancras bit, isn't he?


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 May 2011)

What a good idea! Wish I'd thought of that first.


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I'm getting a normal train back to Bromley South Martin.. *and they sell beer on it too..*



And the winner is ..... the slow train to Bromley!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> And the winner is ..... the slow train to Bromley!!!!



You'll have no munny left by then - birthday drinks all round (Kent) taking priority over a self-indulgent jamboree on an iron horse to the burbs...


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> You'll have no munny left by then - birthday drinks all round (Kent) taking priority over a self-indulgent jamboree on an iron horse to the burbs...



Ah, the tradition up North is that the Birthday boy doesn't even need to bring his wallet along. I trust my southern brethren play by the same rules......


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Ah, the tradition up North is that the Birthday boy doesn't even need to bring his wallet along. I trust my southern brethren play by the same rules......



Ah - you mean a usual ride out then...


----------



## redjedi (9 May 2011)

Is everyone buying train tickets in advance?
What time trains are people aiming for?

Do they serve real ale on these trains?


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> Is everyone buying train tickets in advance?
> What time trains are people aiming for?
> 
> Do they serve real ale on these trains?



Ah - the peloton pi$$ artist has awoken. Go back to bed you!


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> Is everyone buying train tickets in advance?
> What time trains are people aiming for?
> 
> Do they serve real ale on these trains?



Will you be getting out of bed for this?


----------



## redjedi (9 May 2011)

It's 50/50 at the moment, I see it's on the Saturday after pay day. Better take it easy on the Friday night


----------



## iZaP (9 May 2011)

Is everyone buying their train tickets in advance?


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 May 2011)

There does seem to be a demand for Bromley, so if there are 4 of you, a GroupSave would be cheaper than getting the ticket in advance. However, if you're going to a more exotic destination, I'd get the ticket first.


----------



## iZaP (9 May 2011)

Well if anyone is up for a group saver, count me in!


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> Well if anyone is up for a group saver, count me in!



Well there's at least you, me and Ian for Bromley. One more and we get a group saver!


----------



## Aperitif (10 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> Well there's at least you, me and Ian for Bromley. One more and we get a group saver!



Groupsaver 3 is your birthday buddy.


----------



## LouiseL (10 May 2011)

I'll be heading for Bromley South too so would like to join a groupsave. Riding back to Croydon from Bromley would seem to be the better option than a train into London and back out again.


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2011)

LouiseL said:


> I'll be heading for Bromley South too so would like to join a groupsave. Riding back to Croydon from Bromley would seem to be the better option than a train into London and back out again.



You'll have young iZap for company then as he'll be heading Croydon way.


----------



## rb58 (10 May 2011)

Sorry, I'm going to have to miss this one. Seems I will have family 'duties' that day. Sorry.


----------



## LouiseL (10 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> You'll have young iZap for company then as he'll be heading Croydon way.



The more the merrier!


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2011)

If there's deffo 4 for a groupsave for Bromley then I wont bother buying an advanced ticket then.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> If there's deffo 4 for a groupsave for Bromley then I wont bother buying an advanced ticket then.



Ill probably join in on a group saver to where ever, am not fussed... but no one cycling home??


----------



## Becs (10 May 2011)

I'm not sure where I'll bail out so I'll just be winging it. I'd be up for a groupsave to st pancras if I do make it all the way (unlikely)


----------



## redjedi (10 May 2011)

I can do Bromley and cycle home or London and cycle home, but sorry Davy I'm not ready for a 200 mile round trip yet.
I'd also like to join a group saver. I say we all just wing it when we get there.


----------



## HaloJ (10 May 2011)

Becs said:


> I'm not sure where I'll bail out so I'll just be winging it. I'd be up for a groupsave to st pancras if I do make it all the way (unlikely)



Myself and Andy will be heading for Kings Cross although we were looking at booking on the HS1.


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ill probably join in on a group saver to where ever, am not fussed... but no one cycling home??



I think we'll be getting in to Dover too late to make cycling home feasible (at least in daylight). Once the date was decided upon, cycling back was out for me anyway. Would like to be home by about 7-8pm if possible, got pressies to open!! 

If enough people want the challenge we could look at doing the ride again in early July with an early start and do there and back.


----------



## redjedi (10 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> got pressies to open!!



I hope you asked for some arm warmers


----------



## martint235 (10 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> I hope you asked for some arm warmers



Yeah right. Top of my list alongside the chocolate fireguard and the chocolate teapot!!! I am getting useful cycling stuff like a jacket for when it gets cold and a workshop stand for displaying my bike on (well it's obviously not for cleaning purposes is it?)


----------



## Becs (10 May 2011)

I can't make it now, I've got to go out for dinner with the family in Cambridge on the 27th and I'm not good at early mornings!


----------



## wanda2010 (10 May 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Myself and Andy will be heading for Kings Cross although we were looking at booking on the HS1.



I hadn't even thought about getting back! Better check out trains to London sharpish


----------



## Aperitif (10 May 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> I hadn't even thought about getting back! Better check out trains to London sharpish



Cycle back, Wanda - it will do you the world of good and save a fortune on train fare.


----------



## iZaP (11 May 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> I hadn't even thought about getting back! Better check out trains to London sharpish



Well I did think about cycling back!

But like martin said, we would be rolling in to dover too late for a reasonable trip back.


----------



## wanda2010 (11 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Cycle back, Wanda - it will do you the world of good and save a fortune on train fare.




That could only work if daylight lasted an extra 9 hours and I had a fresh pair of legs  .


Right, who's coming back into London and have you bought your ticket yet?


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> That could only work if daylight lasted an extra 9 hours and I had a fresh pair of legs  .
> 
> 
> *Right, who's coming back into London and have you bought your ticket yet?*



I got an 'Anytime' return via HS1 to St Pancras - just for the luxury of not wandering through some South of the River Station and getting waylaid...


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 May 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> Right, who's coming back into London and have you bought your ticket yet?




It looks like there'll be several groups for both Bromley South and St Pancras, so there'll be opportunities for GroupSave loveliness.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 May 2011)

Having finalised things, the revised route is shown here. Still using the traditional FNRttC route so that means Shooters Hill, then a late 2nd breakfast around 10.45 in Rochester, before heading towards Faversham. 

The late lunch will be at the Rose and Crown in between Selling and Shottenden, then rolling 2 miles down the hill to have an ice cream* in the stunningly picturesque village of Chilham. 

Then a little climb and then a descent to reach a lovely 10 mile stretch of quiet back road where you only have to worry about going straight over 1 junction and not worry about any other turns left or right, before heading past the Battle of Britain museum located on the old wartime airfield of Hawkinge (the rest is now houses), then across up the hill at Capel le Ferne to have a look at the Battle of Britain Memorial overlooking the sea, before heading downhill to Dover.



* [sub]I'm assuming of course that it will be hot.[/sub]


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2011)

We have instructions to wave as we pass my house!!!


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> We have instructions to wave as we pass my get given an ice cold beer and some delicious cheese and onion sandwiches by my loving slave who will be freed from the shackles for the day, in order to serve us all in front of my house!!!




Fixed we'll be there for you.


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Fixed we'll be there for you.



It will be way too early in the morning for cheese and onion sandwiches, although as it's my birthday I may be tempted to lay on beer for interested parties.


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> It will be way too early in the morning for cheese and onion sandwiches, although as it's my birthday I may be tempted to lay on beer for interested parties.



It's never to early for either, but it's often too late for both!


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 May 2011)

Given how useless my sense of directions are, I take it, if one was to cycle back, then its literally the A20 then the A2 into London?

And if so, how is that route? Hilly??


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2011)

May as well stay on the A20. It's a nicer road. There's a couple of long drags on it but nothing too steep. The hardest climb is up to Brands Hatch 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## iZaP (11 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> May as well stay on the A20. It's a nicer road. There's a couple of long drags on it but nothing too steep. The hardest climb is up to Brands Hatch
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk





Did we climb the Brands Hatch hill on the trip to hastings?


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> Did we climb the Brands Hatch hill on the trip to hastings?



As Adrian says we did. You missed it on the way back though, the climb starts not that much further on from where you turned off. The hardest bit of it is up to where the place selling sheds is (if you're London bound) in my opinion.


----------



## iZaP (11 May 2011)

Heh, the hills at the hastings ride were tough, but I didn't think any of them were capable of putting me down


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> Heh, the hills at the hastings ride were tough, but I didn't think any of them were capable of putting me down



Something like this would not be within your remit then, Arnold?


----------



## iZaP (11 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Something like this would not be within your remit then, Arnold?


LMAO!!!











No, I don't think that will happen any time soon 





Still, that's a good one!


----------



## User10571 (12 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> ...... the revised route is shown here........



As a matter if interest, do you have a fondness for the hideous Eurolink Way and Dolphin Road as a means of leaving Sittingbourne? 

The last few times we've done so it was via the A2 in front of the railway station, and then hung a left at the defunct Prince of Wales pub to pick up the route in Murston, and on to Tonge Mill....


----------



## Martok (12 May 2011)

Aperitif - I see you're catching the HS1, presumably from Ashford. Do you have a route for this from Dover yet?

I'm trying to work out the benefits of getting the HS1 from Ashford to St Pancras. It looks like a 25 mile ride to Ashford (which concerns me as I've not done a 100 mile ride for some time, so adding 25 miles on top is a fair chunk). Yes the train is quicker (38 mins) but the cycle time to the station is likely to be 1.5-2 hours depending on tiredness/terrain. However, getting a train from Dover Priory to St Pancras is only around £6 more and takes 1h 7m.

I'd be grateful if you would enlighten me on this.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 May 2011)

The HS1 runs from Dover, Folkestone, through Ashford and then goes on the Eurostar track to St Pancras*. Or you can take a slow train to Faversham, change and get onto a different HS which runs on the conventional track until Ebbsfleet and then high speed (but that takes 45 minutes longer).

I'd take the easy option and get the HS1 from Dover.



* [sub]For speed fans, the Ashford version runs about 70 mph before peaking at 90 mph just before it then stops at Ashford. Then on the bit up to Ebbsfleet it will run between 125-140 mph, and then a similar speed on the north side of the Thames to St Pancras.[/sub]


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> As a matter if interest, do you have a fondness for the hideous Eurolink Way and Dolphin Road as a means of leaving Sittingbourne?
> 
> The last few times we've done so it was via the A2 in front of the railway station, and then hung a left at the defunct Prince of Wales pub to pick up the route in Murston, and on to Tonge Mill....



Last time I did that route, I wasn't at all impressed with the volume of traffic and driving ability around the station and along the A2. 

Even though it will be peak time for the locals to be heading for McDonalds, Eurolink Way should be quieter. Anyway, with your frame, you won't notice its condition.


----------



## Martok (12 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> The HS1 runs from Dover, Folkestone, through Ashford and then goes on the Eurostar track to St Pancras*. Or you can take a slow train to Faversham, change and get onto a different HS which runs on the conventional track until Ebbsfleet and then high speed (but that takes 45 minutes longer).
> 
> I'd take the easy option and get the HS1 from Dover.



Thanks for the info. It's a relief to know that we can get the HS1 from Dover. With the ride to the start and then from St Pancras to home, that'll take it over 100 miles which will be my first this year.


----------



## martint235 (12 May 2011)

Martok said:


> Thanks for the info. It's a relief to know that we can get the HS1 from Dover. With the ride to the start and then from *Dover to the pub and then the pub to the station *and then from St Pancras to home, that'll take it over 100 miles which will be my first this year.



FTFY


----------



## CharlieB (12 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> * [sub]For speed fans, the Ashford version runs about 70 mph before peaking at 90 mph just before it then stops at Ashford. Then on the bit up to Ebbsfleet it will run between 125-140 mph, and then a similar speed on the north side of the Thames to St Pancras.[/sub]


Sorry to go off-topic for a mo, but the latent gricer in me wants to ask: I thought the HS1 went at Eurostar speed?


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

The 'HS' stands for 'half-speed' Charlie...


----------



## CharlieB (12 May 2011)

Aaah, so that's what they're getting all _steamed up_ about down my way, in advance of HS2 opening…


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 May 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Sorry to go off-topic for a mo, but the latent gricer in me wants to ask: I thought the HS1 went at Eurostar speed?



For the bit up to Ashford, it's on normal train lines (running parallel to the Eurostar line) which they have to share with the Victoria/Charing Cross trains. After Ashford, it then hops onto the Eurostar line and speeds up. After googling, it seems they don't allow it to do more than 140 mph. 

This isn't as bad as the so called other High Speed services that Southeastern run, which aren't high speed. These run from St Pancras via Faversham and Ramsgate and then down to Ashford. Most of that is normal line, and coming back to St Pancras, as they have to slot in between the conventional trains running to Victoria on the stretch to Rochester, they're really slow, and so it's only once they get to Ebbsfleet that they then get onto the Eurostar track. Having said that, overall, they're still faster than the services they replaced.


PS I am not a train spotter, it's just having been on them a bit, you get to realise what's going on.


----------



## User10571 (12 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Last time I did that route, I wasn't at all impressed with the volume of traffic and driving ability around the station and along the A2.



Fair enough



.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 May 2011)

There's not really a lot of choice with Sittingbourne though - it's that kind of a dump.


Anyway, looks like we've got ourselves a convoy:-

Me
Abs
Andrij (in sandals)
CharlieB
Clive ?
DavyWalnuts
GBS ?
Gerwinium (Greenwich late entrant)
User
Ian (Greenwich late entrant)
iZap
John the Red
User10571 (Rochester, even later entrant)
LouiseL
Luke the Jedi Master
Martin Teef
MartinT
Martok
Matt the paper folder
Pippa (Rochester, even later entrant)
Wanda2010




Amended for amendments.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2011)

Blimey, a few more peeps from then when we did this last time.


----------



## iZaP (12 May 2011)

Hmmm....I'm thinking about the Greenwich late entry as well...

But it's only 5 extra miles to HPC


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> This one's filling up nicely.
> 
> Anyway, as to the arrival time in Dover, I'd reckon between 5- 6 pm.



Oh dear, its seems ive missed large chunks of this thread.. Sooo.... We are due to arrive at the above time yeh? And so... If I cycle the 90miles back... My eta will be around... 4am... Eeeek.. Just when kicking out time is for local clubs and I can perv at all the drunken skirt.. And kebabs! :-D


----------



## iZaP (13 May 2011)

So...someone IS cycling back?


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> So...someone IS cycling back?



If you think cycling back from places with me is bad........


----------



## Martok (13 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh dear, its seems ive missed large chunks of this thread.. Sooo.... We are due to arrive at the above time yeh? And so... If I cycle the 90miles back... My eta will be around... 4am... Eeeek.. Just when kicking out time is for local clubs and I can perv at all the drunken skirt.. And kebabs! :-D



Have you made a note of the date of this ride? Don't want you to realise the day after that you've missed another one...


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I wouldn't base any plans on it



Now now ladies... Ive always got home... 



Just getting to the start.. Well.. Ahem...


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Now now ladies... Ive always got home...
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting to the start.. Well.. Ahem...



Usually several hours after everyone else had got home, had a nap, woken up, got drunk, napped again and were nursing hangovers!!! 

Only joking Davy, it's always a pleasure cycling home with you. However I am not cycling back from Dover.


----------



## Mista Preston (14 May 2011)

still a maybe on this. The wife has a visit planned to the Midlands on this day so I am hoping she takes the kids and I get to come out an play. We shall see.


----------



## Andrij (14 May 2011)

Briefly considered the Greenwich start as it's 5 mi from home, as opposed to the 10 miles to HPC (then another 5 to Greenwich). But as it's a 95 miles ride, what's the harm in another 10? 

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2011)

I'm gonna have to pull out of this I'm afraid.


----------



## Mista Preston (18 May 2011)

am out



really wanted to do this


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 May 2011)




----------



## iZaP (18 May 2011)

People are dropping like flies... 

What's going on..?:|

I'm well looking forward to this ride.


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2011)

There is a slim chance I will still be up for this but wont be sure until end of next week.


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> There is a slim chance I will still be up for this but wont be sure until end of next week.



How's your ankle, sport ? I was on the verge of pm ing you... saves the trouble!


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> How's your ankle, sport ? I was on the verge of pm ing you... saves the trouble!



Getting better quite quickly Mart... which is good news.


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2011)

Still take it easy, please.


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Still take it easy, please.



yes dad..


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2011)

Good boy. Any more cheek and I'll be stopping your ink allowance., mark my words. And as for the football.. "go to your room."


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2011)

Nearly forgot to give myself one of these!


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Nearly forgot to give myself one of these!


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Getting better quite quickly Mart... which is good news.



What have you done to your ankle then?


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 May 2011)

Yes, have you fallen off your bike again Ian?


----------



## iZaP (23 May 2011)

Can't wait for this one!


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2011)

I'm afraid I'm going to pull out of this one. My achilles has been playing up since the Cambridge ride and it was painful riding to Ashford on Friday. I hope I just need to rest it for a couple of weeks and that it will be good for the London - RWB - London ride.

I will make sure I'm out to wave at you all as you go past my house though


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2011)

I'm also out i'm afraid.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 May 2011)

Shame - hope you both recover quickly.


----------



## wanda2010 (23 May 2011)

I'm still on for this! 

Not bought my train ticket as I *might* be staying over with a mate. My organisational skills are phenominal


----------



## Mista Preston (23 May 2011)

I maybe back on for this. I need to get some miles in. Is there a sensible meet point to save me going to HPC?


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> I maybe back on for this. I need to get some miles in. Is there a sensible meet point to save me going to HPC?



Meet then in Greenwich at 8.40 on the one way system by Cutty Sark. That's what I was going to do.


----------



## iZaP (23 May 2011)

I don't have a ticket either...I'm hoping there will be enough for a group saver


----------



## User10571 (23 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> I don't have a ticket either...I'm hoping there will be enough for a group saver



There's no bonus to be had from buying advance tickets. They're no cheaper.
Make friends and hope to be part of a group saver or latch on to someone with a valid Network Fail Card.
Either way you should be able to get back to Londres for just the wrong side of thirteen quid.


----------



## wanda2010 (24 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> There's no bonus to be had from buying advance tickets. They're no cheaper.
> Make friends and hope to be part of a group saver or latch on to someone with a valid Network Fail Card.
> Either way you should be able to get back to Londres for just the wrong side of thirteen quid.





You are all my friends, including that special someone with the NFC


----------



## Hary (24 May 2011)

I will be there at 8am. Where do you exactly meet? Near subway, in the park or next to that gate? Thanks Hary


----------



## iZaP (24 May 2011)

I'm thinking of dropping out... but not too sure.

Ever since the Cambridge ride (and during it), my left knee was and still is a bit dodgy. It seems to be fine on some days, and bad some other days/times. Haven't done any big rides since it started to bugger, just usual commuting, 20 milers etc.

I'll see how my knee gets by this week.


----------



## Flying Dodo (24 May 2011)

Hary said:


> I will be there at 8am. Where do you exactly meet? Near subway, in the park or next to that gate? Thanks Hary



Wellington Gate - probably on the other side.


----------



## Dangis (25 May 2011)

Don't be surprised if I turn up :-)


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 May 2011)

Anyone going to join me in cycling back to Londres?


----------



## Andrij (25 May 2011)

Sorry, but I'm out.


----------



## redjedi (25 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Anyone going to join me in cycling back to Londres?



I will be putting my lights on the bike just in case I feel really energetic after we get there. 
But it will have to be a route that passes as many train stations as possible so that I can bail out when needed.


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> I will be putting my lights on the bike just in case I feel really energetic after we get there.
> But it will have to be a route that passes as many train stations as possible so that I can bail out when needed.



Good work Master Jedi.

The wind, it seems, should be fine, but you must always excise caution when drafting me...  

Ill be going along to Folkstone then the A20 to A2 all the way in the London, over Tower bridge then Chelsea embankment to home. 

And checking google maps, the train line pretty much follows the way back in too...


----------



## martint235 (25 May 2011)

Well I'm hoping to be up and about at 9am to wave you as you fly past my house with the speed built up coming down Shooters Hill!


----------



## Aperitif (25 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Good work Master Jedi.
> 
> The wind, it seems, should be fine, but you must always *excise caution when drafting me*...
> 
> ...




A taxing yet customary procedure then.


----------



## Aperitif (25 May 2011)

Ausra said:


> Hi guys, could I join you?



Only if you haven't got a hang up about people meandering through the countryside, silly but happy.


----------



## Mista Preston (25 May 2011)

Adam - if I can swing this can I meet you at the Cutty Sark at 08.30ish can you PM your number
Ta
Clive


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 May 2011)

I'd reckon we'll get to Rochester around 10.30. 2nd breakfast will be at Andy's Snack's just at the start of the High Street.

Complete with bike parking outside and friendly banana inspectors.


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'd reckon we'll get to Rochester around 10.30. 2nd breakfast will be at Andy's Snack's just at the start of the High Street.
> 
> Complete with bike parking outside and friendly banana inspectors.
> 
> ...





"STEP AWAY FROM THE BANANA!"


----------



## HaloJ (26 May 2011)

Just checking the route before chucking into my Garmin and I noticed that it goes a bit "bonkers" as it hits the B2011 on the approach to Dover. Is there any specific reason for this or is it a clicking accident?

Abs


----------



## wanda2010 (26 May 2011)

I'll be staying overnight with friends then coming back on the train from their local station. Woo hoo!! Looking forward to the ride even more now. Just hope my legs can handle the distance; my furthest yet


----------



## des.o (26 May 2011)

Hoping to make this as well so please put me down as a 'probable' - won't know for certain until Friday evening, but will make sure I update the thread if I'm out.


----------



## User10571 (26 May 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Just checking the route before chucking into my Garmin and I noticed that it goes a bit "bonkers" as it hits the B2011 on the approach to Dover. Is there any specific reason for this or is it a clicking accident?
> 
> Abs



If you mean in the proximity of Capel le Ferne, it'll be Adam's proposed visit to the Spitfire memorial.
Click on 'Satellite' on Adam's route and all should be clear.


----------



## CharlieB (26 May 2011)

I didn't think you could use a Network Railcard on HS1, but if you can, mine's available for anyone heading back to St. Pancakes.


----------



## HaloJ (26 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> If you mean in the proximity of Capel le Ferne, it'll be Adam's proposed visit to the Spitfire memorial.
> Click on 'Satellite' on Adam's route and all should be clear.



Ah ha! Thanks.


----------



## CharlieB (26 May 2011)

I saw a piece in The One Show (I think) a few weeks back on the memorial and thinking at the time it would be worth a visit.

Top choice, FD!


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 May 2011)

Yes, don't panic, it's a deliberate detour. If I wasn't factoring in this scenic (and moving) diversion, the previous 15 miles would be totally different, as otherwise we'd be zig zagging around the A2, direct to Dover.


----------



## CharlieB (26 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> …we'd be zig zagging around the A2, direct to Dover.


…which would presumably entail that horrendous climb out of Bridge?


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 May 2011)

I prefer the phrase "long and steady climb"!


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2011)

Any fule kno that Adam's Amazing Adventures are "mostly downhill". 

_"Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few"_





Pre-ride preparation fluids.


----------



## Mista Preston (26 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> The likely route we'll take is shown here. It wiggles about a bit towards the end, because believe it or not, I have actually tried to avoid the most severe hills. The worst ends up at 10%, which is mild compared to some of the slopes out that way!



I cant open the route it says it a private session???


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> I cant open the route it says it a private session???



I think Adam's trying to tell you something, Clive. Tip: Push a bit harder - it should open easily then.


----------



## redjedi (26 May 2011)

Try this one Clive




Flying Dodo said:


> Having finalised things, the revised route is shown here. Still using the traditional FNRttC route so that means Shooters Hill, then a late 2nd breakfast around 10.45 in Rochester, before heading towards Faversham.
> 
> The late lunch will be at the Rose and Crown in between Selling and Shottenden, then rolling 2 miles down the hill to have an ice cream* in the stunningly picturesque village of Chilham.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 May 2011)

My mistake. Try this link


----------



## StuAff (26 May 2011)

Have fun guys and gals! As for me, all packed up, ready to head southwest tomorrow morning. We're off Saturday 9am.


----------



## clivedb (26 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Have fun guys and gals! As for me, all packed up, ready to head southwest tomorrow morning. We're off Saturday 9am.



Good luck, Stu - have fun!

Clive


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

Yes - good luck Stu.


----------



## Mista Preston (27 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> Try this one Clive



sorted thanks Luke


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> sorted thanks Luke



Luke as aid


----------



## CharlieB (27 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Have fun guys and gals! As for me, all packed up, ready to head southwest tomorrow morning. We're off Saturday 9am.


Bonne chance, Stu!


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 May 2011)

Aye, good luck Stu. 

Right, I know no cat is involved here, but, any chance of a good weather report as I am reading conflicting info and I dont like rain, makes my hair curly...


----------



## User10571 (27 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Aye, good luck Stu.
> 
> Right, I know no cat is involved here, but, any chance of a good weather report as I am reading conflicting info and I dont like rain, makes my hair curly...



The amount of precip. showing on XC Weather is unlikely to make your hair curl.

Additionally, both barometers here are edging towards _beau_.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

That'll be beau de l'air then.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 May 2011)

Whats beau? Is that 'Fair'?


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Whats beau? Is that 'Fair'?



Beauy = fairy. noyer = Davy. Therefore: You big beauy, Davynoyer. I hope this sounds like nonsense. Fair is ducasse, Davy.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Beauy = fairy. noyer = Davy. Therefore: You big beauy, Davynoyer. I hope this sounds like nonsense. Fair is ducasse, Davy.



Pardon Monsieur, ja na con com pas!


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

Ah bien sur, tu es con, d'accord Monsieur Cuissepichounette.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 May 2011)

Whether the weather be fair or not
Or if the ground runneth over with grot
This ride will proceed
with a gentle speed
And if Davy's hair frizzles, I don't give a jot.


----------



## Martok (27 May 2011)

So, do we know exactly who is coming on the ride tomorrow?

I'm assuming it's still an 8am start from HPC as per the first post.

I also hope the pace won't be quick, this is the first 100+ mile ride I've done this year.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

Comfortable 18 - 20 mph +/- Andy


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 May 2011)

Cheeky Adam, very cheeky! haha!

Martokian, will be great to see ya out. Its been a while. Your be fine. Just dont look at the speedo, keep turning those pedals and smile and your be fine, your in great company.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheeky Adam, very cheeky! haha!
> 
> Martokian, will be great to see ya out. Its been a while. Your be fine. Just dont look at the speedo, keep turning those pedals and smile and your be fine, your in great company.



Sent from your Blackberry - in a pub somewhere...


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Sent from your Blackberry - in a pub somewhere...



Pah, I am a robot, I run on Android Donut, yum!


Sent whilst I should be working from my desk top..


----------



## martint235 (27 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Pah, I am a robot, I run on Android Donut, yum!
> 
> 
> Sent whilst I should be working from my desk top..



Is Donut still available on phones?


----------



## martint235 (27 May 2011)

Martok said:


> So, do we know exactly who is coming on the ride tomorrow?
> 
> I'm assuming it's still an 8am start from HPC as per the first post.
> 
> I also hope the pace won't be quick, this is the first 100+ mile ride I've done this year.



You'll be fine, it's only 95 miles!!


----------



## wanda2010 (27 May 2011)

I'm sorry but I'm now out. A sudden death in the family means I'm staying close to home.

Whitstable ride


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 May 2011)

I'm sorry to see that Wanda. Another time.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm now out. A sudden death in the family means I'm staying close to home.
> 
> Whitstable ride



Sad news Wanda - sorry to read it.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 May 2011)

Martok said:


> So, do we know exactly who is coming on the ride tomorrow?



Not entirely - a couple more might turn up, but I think it's 14 now.



Martok said:


> I'm assuming it's still an 8am start from HPC as per the first post.



Yes.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2011)

Everyone checked their tyres?


----------



## frank9755 (27 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Everyone checked their tyres?



Just check the front one - the back one will be fine!





Have a good ride!


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Everyone checked their tyres?



Yes........................... both of them.


----------



## HaloJ (27 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Everyone checked their tyres?



Checked and replaced with swanky new ones.


----------



## Mista Preston (27 May 2011)

Adam all things being well I will meet you on Shooters Hill at the traffic lights with Well Hall/Academy Road if that is ok?. 

If you are going to be at Greenwich for 08.40 then I will ensure I am at this point at a similar time. I will PM you my mobile number


----------



## redflightuk (27 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Everyone checked their tyres?



All three of em.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 May 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Adam all things being well I will meet you on Shooters Hill at the traffic lights with Well Hall/Academy Road if that is ok?.
> 
> If you are going to be at Greenwich for 08.40 then I will ensure I am at this point at a similar time. I will PM you my mobile number




No problem.


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2011)

redflightuk said:


> All three of em.



...the three horseshoes? Nice name for a pub John!


----------



## CharlieB (28 May 2011)

On my way, but lordy lordy, it's cold!


----------



## martint235 (28 May 2011)

Well I eventually said Hello to some of the guys!!! I think 2 hours from HPC to my house has to be some kind of record!!!

Hope the rest of the ride goes well!!


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2011)

Ausra said:


> Sorry guys, but neither I found meeting place in Rochester nor local people knew where it is ... I also didn't see any crowd of cyclists.
> 
> The good thign is - in Sittingbourne High Street I was cought by police woman (ok, it's a joke a little bit) and she offered to mark my bicycle  So I had nothing to do and my bike was marked.



It's *here*


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 May 2011)

Ausra said:


> Sorry guys, but neither I found meeting place in Rochester nor local people knew where it is ... I also didn't see any crowd of cyclists.
> 
> The good thign is - in Sittingbourne High Street I was cought by police woman (ok, it's a joke a little bit)
> and she offered to mark my bicycle  So I had nothing to do and my bike was marked.



Not long arrived on Andys Snacks, running a bit nehind schedue.


----------



## des.o (28 May 2011)

Sorry about my early bail - a late one last night and grey skies today have kidnapped by cycling mojo. Still haven't found it back in Chiswick. Hope the ride goes well.


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2011)

I have just popped into work, but I can promise tales of 'one mother' of a headwind for most of the ride, accompanied by grey skies. As it was one of Adam's Rides, it was "mostly downhill" - except for the bits that tilted the other way  Oh. And there was Barry from Eastenders. Matt loves Barry.
It was all a bit of a scramble at the end and I hope all destinations were attained without too much ado. More later - I'm off for a nice ride past Wembley Stadium!


----------



## LouiseL (28 May 2011)

Well that was a great ride but very hard work at times with the wind. Grateful thanks to those who gave me their wheel to suck. I hope I didn't hold you guys up too much ! Thanks to Adam for organising this. The food was great too. No doubt someone will post a picture of my giant breakfast! Just going to run a nice hot bath!


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2011)

And still the f ing wind is blowing! I heard a cheer as I turned onto the Edgware Road and assumed that United had just gone five up... 124 miles of putting up with my windswept locks averting the wind, Louise! 
The forecast for the forthcoming two days is poor, and deteriorating toward the end of the week. This is obviously not true, and I'll be dropping a line to Barry, of East Enders fame re: this matter as it is serial bad weather.


----------



## Mista Preston (28 May 2011)

Windy, grey, more wind, no rain, hills, wind, more hills, and more hills, one mother of a hill at the end, more wind, great war memorial, good company, great ride


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Windy, grey, more wind, no rain, hills, wind, more hills, and more hills, one mother of a hill at the end, more wind, great war memorial, good company, great ride



And your mileage?


----------



## Mista Preston (28 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> And your mileage?



No Garmin but I reckon about 90ish


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2011)

123.2 for me. (137mph + on the HS1 to St P) Clive mentioned "one mother of a hill" - he forgot the wind... "one mother of a hill with one mother of a wind". We loved our mothers on this ride, but the most used word was 'ba$tard'! 
Barry's Mum might have something to say about it.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2011)

nice one mate


----------



## User10571 (28 May 2011)

Just back indoors - well, ok I swapped bikes and went all spendy in Sainsbury's.

Thanks, Adam for taking the trouble to recce what is a very good route.

I think its fair to say there was a fair bit of graft in the draught going on today - especially on the eeeeeepp! descent into Folkestone.

Anyone heard from Abs & Martok?

Xspecial thanks to LouiseL for the loan of your Hope. That helped to take me from a dark place to a lighter one.

Cheers everyone else for your unfailingly good company.

J


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 May 2011)

The photos will have to wait until tomorrow!

I think we hit a record for the number of red light hold-ups trying to get out of London. Together with a late departure, and a struggle up Shooter's Hill where a slightly hung-over Matt joined us, meant we didn't get to Rochester until at least 11.30, so an hour behind schedule. John's recumbent parked outside Andy's Snacks got some intensive photo-graphical exposure from someone walking past - everyone's else's bikes was ignored (apart from User10571's banana holder).

Then one of my diversionary tactics, where we went past the REME tank museum, and then one of User10571's diversions along the A2 at Sittingbourne station. Despite the car drivers, I'll agree that it is easier than Eurolink Way. After cutting through the centre of Faversham, then it was the proper ups and downs, to the lunch stop near Selling. As Martin hinted above, the actor formerly known as Barry from Eastenders was allegedly propping up the bar. Although only 2 people seem to have seen him......

At this point, Abs & Andy decided to carry on at their own speed, so hopefully they got back OK.

The next bit is my favourite part of the ride, when we were running along Chartham Downs Road, with a glorious view across to the right, with the road swooping down in places, giving you just enough speed to get up the next incline without too much effort. Then there was a 10 mile stretch of back road heading south to Lyminge where you just had to follow the road, without worrying about turns. Perfect for a FNRttC! Then the real hills started, which in this part of the country, just can't be avoided. The worst part at Capel le Ferne is the rise over the A20 - if that wasn't there, it would have been flatter. 

And then finally we got to see the sea. By now it was 6:15. Some of us had time for a good walk around the Battle of Britain Memorial - very emotive, whilst others were attending to Hary's puncture, the only one. In view of the time, I decided we'd bail out to Folkestone, so it was a very rapid descent down the hill to get to the station just in time for an HS1 back to St Pancras. The others had about ½ hour wait for the slow train.

Well done everyone for coming along, and sorry we missed you Ausra.


----------



## Mista Preston (28 May 2011)

looking forward to seeing some pics and some Garmin data of those hills. Nice one for organising the ride Adam. I am now eating marshmallows


----------



## User10571 (28 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Then there was a 10 mile stretch of back road heading south to Lyminge where you just had to follow the road, without worrying about turns. Perfect for a FNRttC!



Exactly that was going through my head as we rode it.....

Oh, & BTW Ta very much for the wholesomeness of Davy, Luke, Dangis & others who spread their chips and other comestibles, generously


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2011)

Yes. A 'big up' for Adam. It wasn't your fault that the wind picked up, and spoilt the enjoyment of your inclinations.

"Oh, yes it was!"

"Oh no it wasn't!"

"Oh yes...

And User10571 popped to sainsburys for some wind-dried tomatoes etc  I had best 'ave a butchers at my small selection of photos. They might offer a barryometer of key events throughout the day.


----------



## Dangis (28 May 2011)

Got back home 30 min ago after nice quiet (compared to the typhoons which where picking us up earlier) ride from Bromley to Purley. 
Great route, awesome company, honor to be part of this experience.


----------



## User10571 (28 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> They might offer a barryometer of key events throughout the day.




I sense we can look forward to *ahem* Stuff


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2011)

User10571 said:


> I sense we can look forward to *ahem* Stuff



It tickled me that 'Matt O' Nine Tales' chose the two most televisual pundits of all present, to impart such 'top secret inside onfo' 

Yes - for sure, you're right!


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2011)

Folk may wonder why on earth why Barry keeps getting a mention. It's easily explained. He's a tasty cyclist ' No hill too big, no speed too fast." Yesterday, after reliving old times at some hostelry in London town on Friday night, Baz bowled up late and took the field by storm, racing along the flat and ramping up the power to make Capel le Ferne look like 'Couple of Inches'. Not bad for a p1$ artist.
I had to go digging in the Eastenders archive to find any reference to him but this is a grainy snap of our mate enjoying himself with some of the Queen Vic regulars. Glad you could make it Barry!






Matt - one of CycleChat's finest - looks experienced in the jersey.




Morning Matt!


----------



## Origamist (29 May 2011)

I think I'm going to pop round and personally uninstall Photoshop from your computer, Mart...  

Great ride and company; bit windy post-Sittingbourne; a few hills but nothing long *and *steep.

Apologies for the 17th time for being so late, next time go without me! When I turned up Des disappeared - I feared it was because we were wearing the same gilet (again).

Highlights: Chilham - a beautiful village with an olde worlde feel (after a bit of Wiki research I see Powell and Pressburger filmed parts of _A Canterbury Tale_ there), the well- hidden Rose and Crown pub in Perry wood was a great find (ex-Eastender stars not withstanding), the Battle of Britain memorial was moving, and the high speed train to St Pancras was as impressive as Adam had led us to believe (even though a toddler took an unhealthy interest in my socks and I was obsessed with Mart's GPS speed display), Dangis's heavy breathing as he tackled Capel-le-Ferne was also memorable (I though he was on my wheel, but he was 30 metres behind and I could still hear him panting - nice to meet you!), some v large breakfasts in Andy's Cafe (and we managed to tame Medusa), and a weasel!

Lowlights: Davy's extra long "pit-stop" at Andy's Cafe.

Many thanks to Adam for organising and leading us so efficiently.


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 May 2011)

Today seems even windier, so we were lucky. Also, a lot of the time we were shielded by the trees.

10 of us set off from Hyde Park Corner, although we picked up a few more along the way.








And now, by popular demand, here's Louise's breakfast:-






She only managed about half of it!

I was very impressed with the pub, and how quickly they produced the food, so we ended up being quicker out of there, than at Andy's in Rochester. Sadly, I don't have any photographic evidence, real or fake, about Barry

Chilham really is a very pretty hamlet, although no time for an ice cream.






I didn't however get a photo of what must be an ancient Kent tradition, of hanging your duvet out of an upstairs window.

I've just remembered an amusing incident, heading into Faversham. After going past the new Sainsbury's, I was following behind a huge Jeep vehicle, which was in turn following a few other cyclists. I noticed the driver pointing to the parallel cycle path (the one that goes over people's drives and stops at intersecting roads). So I point down at the road. She then points more firmly towards the cycle path, prompting me to point repeatedly down onto the road. She then started to point to the cycle path again, but had to stop, as the cycle path had ended! So I just merrily pointed down onto the road again with a big grin.

I would have liked more time to sit and reflect at the Battle of Britain memorial, but we had a High Speed train to catch.







Well done to everyone for participating.


The rest of the photos can be seen here.


----------



## Mista Preston (29 May 2011)

Origamist said:


> Lowlights: Davy's extra long "pit-stop" at Andy's Cafe.






I blame the pot of tea for that !


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 May 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> I blame the pot of tea for that !


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2011)

"Are you talkin' about me?"

Nice photo Adam. "Davyteapots" is much more apt than 'walnuts'.
Here's a tip: If you are out on a ride with Davy and want him to go away for fifteen minutes or so, just say "OK, everyone ready to go now?" Guaranteed to provoke a Pavlovian response in Davy, causing him to abscond.
And Matt, we love you, in a manly, deep voiced sort of way. Yes.





Matt takes the biscuit. Luckily he was hung over, parched and feeling 'off colour'.
I was looking forward to the Battle of Britain thing as my elder sister was born on that day in 1940. Still managed to gather all the images to report to her later,and yes, like adam said, it would havebeen nice to 'reflect' a while, but the train was equally beckoning by then. Impressive monument though, and I imagine lots of ex fliers have spent a long time on the benches in front of the 'roll call' of names.

I did a brief bit of history lesson with Hary, to explain the bit about Vera Lynn, The soldiers homecoming and significance of The White Cliffs of Dover. No Adam's Amazing Adventure would be complete without an abstract facet so a glimpse:





and a gentle reminder:

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUx3MU9iM6c&feature=related[/media]


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2011)

There are some hip rouleurs on the CC circuit (Davy's hips being enough to send most into raptures) with Des and Matt's twin 'Solos' invariably on display, causing one or another of them to mince off in a fashion huff; User10571, The Master, with the always neat look - yesterday an Assos top with contrast front panel (it also helps to have the figure for 'close-quarters' stuff, otherwise one can look like a sack of coconuts ).
One of the rising stars in Dudeville is redjedi / Luke, despite having to sit on a peppermint bike (there were two on display yesterday - it has got to stop! ). Here he is, playing cool hand with Garmin, in front of a famous South East Football club. ("Away fans - clear off"  )





The Specialized dial-a-fit footwear (Size 48 - room for an inner tube or two)





And the man in action - even stylish apparel can't hide a stylish rider!


----------



## redflightuk (29 May 2011)

Thanks Adam for another great ride, and thanks to all for making it a great day out. The wind was a bit of a downer but once out of the red light district we were treated to some very nice views along the way. Nice to put a few more names to faces. The pub was a good find and as has allready been said, the food was served very quickly. More lovely quiet lanes followed with with some long stretches without left or right turns.
After the Battle of Britain Memorial the downhill into town was fun, just managed to stay on the road around the bends. While Adam sorted the tickets i folded and packed the trike in record time and we made the platform in time for the HS1. After saying our goodbyes at St Pancras i carried the trike to Kings Cross and straight onto the train home, arriving just in time to see Barca collecting the champions league trophy. Even better news when i heard that Stevenage won their playoff final. So a very good day finished off with Fish & chips and a bottle of cider.


 all. till the next time.






ps great photo's .


----------



## CharlieB (29 May 2011)

I have to start with an apology, to the guys I left stranded at Folkestone train station, because I do feel genuinely rotten about this. 
I'd offered a share of my Network card to get some cheap fares, but suddenly got called off to catch the HS1 arriving in 4 minutes and was not able to follow up on the deal.
What more can I say?

Ride-wise, thanks to Adam for a great, but seriously undulating, route through some parts of The Garden I never knew existed.
The monument was, as already mentioned, quite moving.
Thank you all for great company and the interesting facts and snippets of information that always get exchanged on these rides.
I've never seen anyone bidding on eBay on a bike until I saw Davy at it. Unfortunately, he never got his Sora shifters after all that.

And thank you for Adam for waking me up 3 minutes from St. Pancakes, after I went out for the count shortly after he showed me the speed we were moving at on his Garmin.
I'm told my snoring kept anyone else in the same carriage from falling asleep.


----------



## Martok (29 May 2011)

Thanks to Adam for organising the ride yesterday.

We set off a little later than planned from HPC, partly due to Abs & me being 10 minutes late  (it was all the traffic lights, honest!) though we weren't the last there, were we, Davywalnuts. 

Getting out of London was slow due to the number of red lights we hit. I think I've got a built-in red light activator as I always get caught by them.

After a pause at the top of Shooters Hill whilst we waited for Origamist to arrive, we set off and made the cafe in Rochester for an early lunch. Then we set off for the countryside. By this time we had realised what sort of day it was going to be - windy. There was shelter at times but the wind was generally unrelentless and I certainly found is energy-sapping.

We eventually arrived at a pub not far from Selling for a late lunch around 3pm. Before this I was struggling somewhat and I must thank Aperitif and User10571 who stuck with me and my slow pace to the pub whilst the rest of the pack sped on. Even though I asked them to go on several times as I had the route in my Garmin, they refused to leave me. Thanks for the company, guys.

I was ready to bail at the pub. With 35 miles left to go and my pace so slow, I didn't want to hold up the others (which to some extent I already had done, so thanks to everyone for their patience). However, Abs persuaded me to complete the ride and agreed that she'd drop off the back of the pack with me to complete the remaining miles at my pace.

We said our farewells to the others when we left the pub and set of for the remainder of the journey (though we did catch up with them for a time in Chilham). The wind continued to blow and I swear it was stronger than before. It was also colder and I had my arm warmers as well as my gilet on. We continued at my slow pace and we were OK for much of it though a couple of the hills (especially Capel-le-Ferne) beat me and i had to walk up them.

I am pleased to say that we did make it to Dover and got there around 7pm. We jumped on the 7.44pm HS1 to London St Pancras which arrived just after 8.50pm. Abs left her Garmin on and it showed the train reaching 140mph! We then cycled the final 5 miles home, making the total for the day 108.42 miles.

A really big thanks to Abs for persuading me to finish the ride and foregoing some speed for the final third of the journey with the rest of the Cyclechat gang. She's amazing and I'm a very lucky guy. 

As proof, here's some pics of us by the Dover cliffs.













Garmin data for the ride: http://connect.garmi...tivity/88675175


----------



## User10571 (29 May 2011)

Wow! You did well, Andy.
Really well.
Don't take this the wrong way but if truth be known, I was expecting to hear from you about the details of Selling railway station



.
No mistake, the wind did get stronger.
The train you caught was only a few minutes later than the 19.36 one which we did - so you cannot have been very far behind us.

Well done!


----------



## HaloJ (29 May 2011)

Not much more I can add Andy's post other than to say that I'm immensely proud that Andy agreed to and completed the ride.

Some lovely backroads but the amount of gravel and detritus on them hindered safe quick descending. I'll admit that I walked the final segment of Capel-le-Ferne rather than push on. Once more my right knee was intermittently twinging. I'm going to book a bike fit in an attempt to sort this out. We had a great blast on the way into Dover afterwards though.

Thanks for organising Adam it was a great ride. Shame the weather was a goit, it's been that way on all the long rides I've been on this year. Not sure which is worse, Andy's curse of traffic lights or my curse of weather.

Abs


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2011)

Yeh - good on you Andy. Abs is banned from future rides if her weather voodoo is true, but we'll happily 'park up' in the pub with you... until the night falls (or the last Eastender has staggered out)  The usual AAA rides are bathed in sun and sobriety ah damn, wrong again... and yes, watching a Garmin counter whizz up the mph is an amusing thing - we did the same! (I think this is really why Adam is in love with HS1 ). As you mentioned red lights, Andy, we collected a fair amount of those yesterday at one time, through Bexleyheath et seq.


----------



## Mista Preston (29 May 2011)

well done Andy ! !


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 May 2011)

Am finally home! Ha, only kidding. That was some meaty hills we had to conquer and I dont think I even do that much climbing in a month of Sundays. 

However, great to see again old face and new ones and thanks again Adam for the great ride. Sometimes we get good weather, sometimes bad, sometimes atrocious, but it never beats us, troopers we are, love it. Thanks again. 

Big well done and very chuffed with Martok, bananas mate, bananas!


----------



## Mista Preston (29 May 2011)

It wasn't just us battling with the wind.








MarkCavendish Mark Cavendish Is there anything much worse for a cyclist than when the last 90mins of a 5hr ride is into A BLOCK ****ING HEAD-WIND?! #saddleupmyarse


----------



## LouiseL (30 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 124 miles of putting up with my windswept locks averting the wind, Louise!



I have to say a* massive* thanks for being such an effective windblock Aperitif! I wasn't sure of your "nom de net" so couldn't couldn't name you as the hero who deliberately planted himself in front of me and rode at my slow speed when he saw I was struggling into the headwind. A true gent! Thank you so much. My legs were already protesting at the unaccustomed earlier pace so that stretch with the fierce headwind threatened to make them go on strike altogether. 

I was out riding yesterday too (believe me getting out again took some doing as I was shattered and my legs were rather sore) - 146 miles- but at my usual pace and very lucky with the wind direction this time.

It was great to meet you all and put names to some faces recognised from FNRttC. Especially well done to Martok for completing the ride. That took guts. I probably had more appreciation than most of how you were feeling!

Great pictures too.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2011)

> I was out riding yesterday too (believe me getting out again took some doing as I was shattered and my legs were rather sore) - *146 miles*- but at my usual pace and very lucky with the wind direction this time.



You are truly nuts, Louise!  Anyway, I don't think anyone would describe you as struggling on Saturday.


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2011)

Following the allure of 'User10571's banana' there was interest in 'John's Jalopy' on Saturday! Unluckily, the photographer didn't see John in action, folding it up and tucking it under his arm. 






The impressed photograper- John will be back in a trice.





Hopefully she noticed that, just along from there, by the station, is some lovely lettering, both on the shopfront and on the wall. 










as well as the fin du jour example of Winston Churchill's speech at The Memorial.





And a more rustic example of 'numbers' from the same location - effective nevertheless:


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 May 2011)

I will have to run this one again, as even on the recce ride 3 weeks ago, I was pushed for time, so wasn't able to hang around at the Memorial. If we'd got there earlier on the day, there was a Spitfire patrolling overhead, as part of the Battle of Britain commemorations.

I have got a slightly more direct route from 2 years ago, although that goes up Hollingbourne Hill (just past Maidstone) which is about 15% at its steepest. I think User10571 & Adrian said a few rude words after that one.

However, having just had another look, you'll be pleased to know I've found a way to avoid that, so that it works out at 85 miles overall, and misses out Shooters Hill as well. If we just have the one food stop, just past Maidstone, then that would give more time at the end.

Perhaps a weekend nearest 15th September, Battle of Britain day?


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2011)

I was just looking for a Spitfire flypast display here. There's happening (I think) in Chatham on that Saturday (17th). Maybe a night ride would be dinky? Loads of Tescitz and Asdahaus en route for relplenishment...


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 May 2011)

Oo - a dawn patrol! That could be fun.

(There's a 1940's weekend on in Chatham, which explains the Spitfire).


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Oo - a dawn patrol! That could be fun.
> 
> (There's a 1940's weekend on in Chatham, which explains the Spitfire).



Before my time Adam - just 

A right time waster this is turning out to be. At my old school, there is a stained glass commemorative window above the front entrance, which was put in place when one of the Old Boys flew a Supermarine Sb6 to win the Schneider Trophy... Boothman is the guy's name. After all these years and a trip to Dover, I have to delve and find out what I should have found out 45 years ago!


----------



## Aperitif (31 May 2011)

http://www.thedockyard.co.uk/Events/Salute_to_the_40s/Salute_to_the_40s.html

Looks a bit commercial. There is no time allocated for the flypast on the schedule - it will probably be early as any attendees will probably be asleep immediately after a spot of lunch. 
This ride encompasses a massive military history along its way - I think I mentioned to Charlie that it would take a phenomenal amount of reading/investigating to piece together the story of The Thames along the route we rode... (that's why it's always handy to have User10571 close by!  )


----------



## CharlieB (31 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> *Yeh - good on you Andy.*
> 
> …watching a Garmin counter whizz up the mph is an amusing thing - we did the same! (I think this is really why Adam is in love with HS1 ).


+1 to Andy

The gricer in me is reminded that when the first passenger railway opened (Stockton-Darlington or Liverpool-Manchester?), the test speeds were about 29mph, and more learned people said at the time that trains couldn't safely go any faster than that because people would stuffocate at speeds any faster than 30.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I was just looking for a Spitfire flypast display here. There's happening (I think) in Chatham on that Saturday (17th). Maybe a night ride would be dinky? Loads of Tescitz and Asdahaus en route for relplenishment...


while you lot were having fun, we were watching a Spitfire with two accompanying helicopters off the coast of Deal. Immelman turns, stalls, dives, the lot.........I presume it was being filmed for some upcoming epic starring Kenneth More.


----------

